

Founders at Work: Steve Wozniak - wallflower
http://www.foundersatwork.com/steve-wozniak.html

======
koopajah
I read this book last year and my favourite interview was Steve Perlman's, the
founder of WebTV
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Perlman](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Perlman)).
I was amazed at the things they did at Catapult Entertainment
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XBAND](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XBAND)).
And even more amazed to discover he also founded OnLive even if it did not
work out in the end.

I was also blown away by Mike Lazaridis' stories about RIM especially when
reading it so many years after the iphone/android launch.

------
guybrushT
I love this part: "It would have taken an entire lifetime for any engineer
with a soldering iron to try all those variations. So I said to him, Now that
games are software, it's going to be a different world for games."

This is software eating the world in 1977 and it hasn't stopped till date :)

~~~
CmonDev
Even industrialisation has't finished eating the world yet. But I like the
optimism!

------
drpgq
If there was a Founders at Work 2, I would definitely buy it.

~~~
bra-ket
it's YC

------
dutchrapley
I bought and read this book soon after it was originally published. This, by
far, was my favorite interview.

